

Lorenz - roryhughes
http://xkcd.com/1350

======
sp332
The HTTPS version of the site doesn't work. If you have the "HTTPS Everywhere"
extension, you need to disable it.

------
ShaneCurran
Looks cool, I really like these interactive xkcd comics

~~~
lnanek2
This might even be MMO interactive, not just single user interactive...the
suggest a line thing you come across might add your own line to what other
people see.

------
dang
Please don't include the domain name in the title. We always take them out,
because the domain is visible to the right.

~~~
roryhughes
Yeah I thought you might change it. The reason I did is because when people
are scanning their eyes over HN, 'xkcd' is something they would recognise.

~~~
dang
Yup. We actually don't want the HN front page to be too easily scannable—it's
ok if people have to work to figure things out a little. I know that sounds
weird, and is unpopular with some, but it's always been one of HN's design
principles and it serves the site well.

